# Codes Scanner for 2001 Maxima



## tarynup (Aug 21, 2004)

Where can I get a "code scanner" for my car? Is there anything in particular that I need to look for? Does it need certain functions? Clueless here


Thanks.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

tarynup said:


> Where can I get a "code scanner" for my car? Is there anything in particular that I need to look for? Does it need certain functions? Clueless here
> 
> 
> Thanks.


go to autozone


----------

